# Figured Walnut Bowl



## Jason Needham (May 9, 2013)

Finished this Black Walnut Bowl today. Had some nice figure. Fine sanded and finished with butcher block oil.

http://i239.Rule #2/albums/ff6/GADUCKTHRASHER/C4FF5316-B4DF-4FC3-9259-69A7B3B660FA-3837-0000069C94E08BB3_zps159a1c2f.jpg

http://i239.Rule #2/albums/ff6/GADUCKTHRASHER/47B78551-7617-48F7-8A9C-AF1CA30ED3F8-3837-0000069CA4FDD63D_zps9258662f.jpg


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 9, 2013)

Very nice! Walnuts one of my favs to turn.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (May 9, 2013)

Cool!


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 10, 2013)

Very nice job Jason  I like the contrast with the sapwood.
Scott


----------



## WoodLove (May 10, 2013)

gorgeous bowl Jason. very nicely done!


----------



## Jason (May 10, 2013)

Awesome man, that is beautiful

Jason


----------



## barry richardson (May 10, 2013)

That's a beauty Jason! What size? Sounds like it's going to be a "working bowl" since butcher block oil is the finish...


----------



## Jason Needham (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. It is about 9 1/2 inches by 4 inches. It is actually for a mothers day present, not mine.


----------



## TimR (May 10, 2013)

Great job. Hard to beat the beauty of figured walnut!


----------



## Sprung (May 10, 2013)

Beautiful bowl! Really like the contrast and the figure!


----------



## elnino (May 12, 2013)

awesome job. did your mom like it for mothers day?


----------



## Kevin (May 12, 2013)

Whoaaaaaa daddy I missed this one until now. That is one DANDY looking bowl. You nailed that grain orientation and everything else. Great job. 

:welldone:


----------

